# My Wisconsin boy is here!!!



## Laurief

After flying to Wisconsin and back yesterday I was exhausted, but so excited that I could barely sleep! I picked up my newest little HRI foster yesterday. His name is Colby (for the cheese state that I got him from - LOL). 
He is from a puppy mill, 4 months old, and just a bundle of energy and love. So unlike my Madeline last year, he seems to be more comfortable with people, and LOVES other dogs. 
Poor baby has tapeworm and Giardia, which is not uncommon for Mill dogs! He is a joy to me and Gabe!
It is very difficult to see how truly beautiful he is (as Leslie knows) it is almost impossible to get a good shot of a black dog. He has the most beautiful eyes, and I think I will trim around them so we can really see how cute he is. I am in love!


----------



## trueblue

Colby looks so sweet! You really are an angel, Laurie.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a cutie pie.....is there perhaps a failure in your future? Wouldn't blame you.


----------



## hartman studio

Ahhhh, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, he is so cute. Looks like he is for the keeps.


----------



## Missy

He reminds me so much of Cash as a puppy! good luck Laurie. Logan needs a boy-pal.


----------



## Julie

Oh what a cutie!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## juliav

Aww, what a doll!!!


----------



## Laurief

The funny thing is that my "weanie" Logan is afraid of the puppy! :frusty: The puppy runs to him and he runs the other way. 
Now Lexi on the other hand is very intrigued and he LOVES Lexi!


----------



## luv3havs

Colby is so cute!

Have fun with the new little guy!


----------



## hedygs

He is a sweetie for sure. So cute.


----------



## pjewel

Aw Laurie, he has the face of an angel. Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## marjrc

Laurie can't fail fostering. HRI needs her too much as she's such an angel!  Colby is a cutie pie and looks like Ricky did at that age, with the tiny white goatee. I'm glad to hear you got him so young as he'll adapt to a healthier environment in no time. Was it a puppy mill seizure, or was someone able to get him out of one?


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, you don't need to see his eyes to know he is adorable and sweet. Colby will soon find out that he is one lucky pup to have found you.


----------



## mellowbo

Laurie, he is so adorable. As usual, you are "da bomb".
xxoox


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, he has the sweetest face and he is a lucky boy to have found you!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ahhhh Laurie what a precious little guy, he is adorable. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathie

Laurie, you're an angel and Colby is adorable! I love the little white goatee!


----------



## Leslie

Laurie's workin' her "magic" again  What a lucky ducky he is to have landed in your home.

Colby is adorable! You did a great job capturing his sweet face those. How many tries did it take? 

That last shot of him under the hostas reminds me of Tori under my hydrangea when she ran and hid from the bubbles :fear:


----------



## Laurief

A lot of tries Leslie - LOL but today I trimmed around his eyes a little, and tried again - here are a few from today.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Laurie he is adorable!:grouphug:
PS- Laurie---I agree with everyone you are wonderful


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
How's he doing today?


----------



## Leslie

More great shots! I'm impressed! :clap2: It looks like he has a "poofy" coat like Tori's.


----------



## Laurief

His coat is really nice Leslie, but he is only 4 months old. When he starts blowing coat I am not sure how it will be  

Nan - he is doing fabulous!! Not a single potty in the house today yet! He is eating wonderfully, and had a nice visit with my Mom and Niece. We left him for the first time today for about 1 1/2 hours - and he did great, except walking thru the water dish - LOL 
He has even learned to drink from the water bottle that my guys drink from. He is a very smart little boy!! 

I think I will be taking him to National with us this year! He deserves to walk in the Rescue Parade for sure!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Colby is a lucky boy to have you and he is one cutie pie!!! Congratulations!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kathie

It does sound like he's a smart boy - not to mention adorable! You got some really great photos! We've had two black poodles and one black peek-a-poo over the many years of our marriage so you can see that I am partial to black and I also know the frustration of trying to get a good picture that isn't just a black blob.....lol


----------



## good buddy

He looks like another Havanese cutie pie! Laurie you always have such cute fosters!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> His coat is really nice Leslie, but he is only 4 months old. When he starts blowing coat I am not sure how it will be
> 
> Nan - he is doing fabulous!! Not a single potty in the house today yet! He is eating wonderfully, and had a nice visit with my Mom and Niece. We left him for the first time today for about 1 1/2 hours - and he did great, except walking thru the water dish - LOL
> He has even learned to drink from the water bottle that my guys drink from. He is a very smart little boy!!
> 
> *I think I will be taking him to National with us this year! He deserves to walk in the Rescue Parade for sure!!!*


:clap2:
PS-maybe by then I can get a photo of (Oliver's litter mate) Tucker.................
Colby and Tucker could be twins


----------



## Jill in Mich

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Poornima

He is a cutie patootie! What lovely eyes he has!


----------



## Kathy

Laurief said:


> After flying to Wisconsin and back yesterday I was exhausted, but so excited that I could barely sleep! I picked up my newest little HRI foster yesterday. His name is Colby (for the cheese state that I got him from - LOL).
> He is from a puppy mill, 4 months old, and just a bundle of energy and love. So unlike my Madeline last year, he seems to be more comfortable with people, and LOVES other dogs.
> Poor baby has tapeworm and Giardia, which is not uncommon for Mill dogs! He is a joy to me and Gabe!
> It is very difficult to see how truly beautiful he is (as Leslie knows) it is almost impossible to get a good shot of a black dog. He has the most beautiful eyes, and I think I will trim around them so we can really see how cute he is. I am in love!


Laurie you are an angel for sure! How awesome.

Umm, could this mean you might fail at fostering with this little guy??? He looks like he belongs right where he is if you ask me!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute, cute, cute!!!!!! If you don't fail fostering someone will snap him right up. What a doll.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so cute! You're an angel for flying to get him, especially since you don't like to fly. He's blessed to be in your house where he'll know love to get him started for a wonderful life!


----------



## iluvhavs

Colby is indeed the cutest! Love those eyes. 

I wish I had the nerve to adopt a rescue. Maybe in a few more years, we'll look into it. Couldn't be a better thing to do for the breed.


----------



## Laurief

Colby is doing great - despite being on Panacur and having diahrea about 10x a day! Poor little boy is getting a LOT of butt washes!! 

He is still sweet and exposes his belly to me every time I walk by! Have him on Chicken and rice in hopes of alleviating some of his issues. 

NOT a single accident yesterday or today yet! He is a smart boy!!


----------



## Laurief

We took Colby for his first walk on a leash today - well it really was his first "I want to lay down" on a leash. He will need lots of work with that! He met two young kids and he was just wonderful with them! Even exposed his belly for them to rub! Here is a picture of him in his new bed, and relaxing after his "alleged walk" in front of the fan. (94 degrees here today!!!!)


----------



## marltonmommy

O My, Laurie, he is just sooooo cute. He is just so lucky to have you as his foster mommy. You are wonderful and I know he will experience so much love and security in your wonderful home. Thank you so much for everything you do, you are my hero!!!!

Patty


----------



## Laurief

Oh you are too sweet Patty! YOu did the same thing with Pablo!!! You are an angel to him! Hope he is doing well with his new family.


----------



## ama0722

Awww he looks so little. I think it is an extra bonus when you get to enjoy puppy breath while fostering


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
What a wonderful thing you did for this poor little guy. He has gone from rags to riches! Thanks for all that you do with these foster pups. Good luck with this guy. He's adorable!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Laurie you are such an angel. You are going to be inspiring so many people with Colby's new life story.


----------



## Poornima

He is so cute. He is lucky to have you, Laurie.


----------



## PattyNJ

Colby - that's a great name for doggie from Wisconsin! And he really does have a sweet face and expressive eyes. It's the same kind of look I see in Buttons face and a look in her eyes that is just an expression of pure love. He has that same look. Very sweet.


----------



## marjrc

Great pictures, Laurie! The best ones are usually the ones taken outdoors, I have found. The trim you gave him really shows his eyes and face well. What a cutie! You are brave to want to bring Colby to the National, but if he does come, it means I get to see him, so hope that works out.


----------



## Laurief

Sadly Marj, Colby will NOT be going to Nationals with me. It is just way too expensive to fly him - they want $250 round trip for me to fly with him :Cry:

So he will be staying home with the three L's and getting spoiled by my sitter! 

Poor little guys till has the diahrea so my Vet is putting him on another medication. His belly seems to be so unsettled. 

Otherwise he is doing wonderfully - still such a joy!!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw the poor baby. I hope is little tummy settles soon.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

He's adorable. Can't wait to meet him soon. Good Luck with your little Wisconsin Boy. My husband who is a major Wisconsin Badger fan wanted to name Babaloo,Badger. He was vetoed.

This "pups" is one lucky little guy to have landed in New Jersey into your loving household.

Vicki and BAbaloo


----------



## Laurief

Well today is day 6 in our house, and our little houseguest is just doing wonderfully. His medications were switched and his belly is much much better - which is making potty training a snap! He loves to just roll over on his back for belly rubs - I think that is is favorite thing ever! Here is a picture of him doing so. I was able to get a few good shots of him outside today. He is starting to learn how to play with toys. he has not quite "gotten" it but will soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich

GFETE!!!!

I love the last one of him on his back. What a love bug!!!


----------



## Kathie

How can anyone resist that face?


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures!He is so beautiful. You are an angel to give him a chance at a great life, Laurie. He is VERY lucky to have you.


----------



## luv3havs

He is looking so handsome and happy thanks to you Laurie!

Great pictures.


----------



## SMARTY

OM Gosh, he just seems to get prettier and prettier. Thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## marjrc

Awww, would you look at him?! What a sweetie. I am very glad to hear his tummy is doing better. Traveling with dogs is so expensive!


----------



## sashamom

This little guy could be my Sasha's twin. He should come to Seattle !!


----------



## DAJsMom

He looks just like my girl Indie, especially lying on his back like that for a belly rub--that's her favorite pose too! What a lucky little cutie Colby is!


----------



## Missy

Yay COLBY!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I love that belly shot. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Julie

I'm not sure why it is--but he reminds me of Beamer! I know--it's crazy.....but his face/body language in pictures reminds me of a black Beamer!

Sounds like he is adapting well. :cheer2: Too bad you are not able to take him to National for the parade...but you'll probably be happy you are not tied down with a dog when you get there.


----------



## Laurief

So true Julie - I was back and forth with the idea so thankfully the decision was made for me!! I am sure that he will be happy to stay home and be spoiled by Daddy! 

Colby is doing very well. He is finally over all his belly issues, and wiggling his way into the pack. He and Lexi (and sometimes Logan) are doing the RLH although Colby is always at the end since his short legs make him hop more than run LOL. When he walks around the lawn his tail is curling beautifully over his back. He has now ventured into the kitchen to hang out with the other dogs. He is sleeping through the night perfectly too! 
He is going to make an adoptive family the perfect pup!!


----------



## Leslie

How wonderful to read he's doing so well! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> A lot of tries Leslie - LOL but today I trimmed around his eyes a little, and tried again - here are a few from today.


Laurie--your last photo reminds me of Oliver and his "litter" brother Tucker


----------



## Laurief

I cannot believe that Colby has been with us for a few weeks already! He is doing so well. Doing much better with his shyness, and will join the others in greeting us at the door with jumps and squeels and kisses. He has finally figured out all he needs to know about toys. Shaking, chewing, flinging and just laying on them. He has not master the squeekie yet, but I suspect that will be coming shortly. He is now a "member of the pack" and lays with my guys, and instigates play. It is so sweet that he has discovered that foster Mommy loves kisses and now he comes to me and smothers me with love! Especially in the morning! Here is a picture I took of him today. His adult teeth still have not come in enough to hold in that tongue


----------



## michi715

LOL! He's so adorable Laurie and I LOVE that white belly!!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Michele - he is really a sweet heart and I am falling farther and farther in love every day. But... he will probably only be here another week or so as I am crossing my fingers that we found him the perfect forever home already!


----------



## SMARTY

Colby is adorable. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love how his little tongue sticks out, so cute. Congrats on finding him a home!!!


----------



## irnfit

Glad you found him a home. Who could resist that sweet thing?!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,

He is just the cutest Hav puppy!
You have done such a great job with him.
I'm sure that you'll find the perfect family for him. Whoever it is will be lucky to get him.
Hope they live near you, so you can see him again.


----------



## Laurief

I thought I would share some videos with you of Colby and his foster buddies. He has become quite the instigator with play. The second one is when hubby was out playing with them.











He is one fabulous little boy!!


----------



## irnfit

How cute he is. He's learning real fast. 
PS - I love Logan.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Michele - me too!!


----------



## Poornima

The clips are so fun to watch. They all are so adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom

It is so nice to see Logan playing with him. He is too cute! He looks worn out at the end of the last video


----------



## marjrc

Your kids are doing a great job of 'training' Colby with their play! What an adorable little boy. Love the videos, Laurie, thank you!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,

So cute! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lunastar

Thanks for sharing those videos. What a little cutiepatootie he is. I am so glad you may have his forever home lined up already! Great news.


----------



## Laurief

So my sweet little baby boy will be leaving me SAturday for his new home!!  But this is such a wonderful family and he will have a wonderful Havanese sister there! 
He has been doing so well, and has come out of his shell quite a bit. He will now go outside by himself when called, instead of waiting for me to come get him. Although we are still working on the very early mornings =LOL - he is still sleeping like a champ & has gotten the hang of potty training. In fact, not a single accident in a week! Sadly his tongue is not sticking out as much as his adult teeth are starting to come in - but he is still adorable. He learned how to squeek a toy this week, and was fascinated by it - it was so cute. And has also become quite the kisser  
So another little foster moves on to the perfect family - I love how this process works!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Awww, you describe such a sweet little guy Laurie! So nice to hear how he came out of his shell while he was with you. He's getting a great start!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,

Good job! 
I know you will miss Colby, but his new family sounds perfect.
Don't forget the pictures


----------



## marjrc

:clap2: Yaaayyy ! Another successful fostering, Laurie. Bravo!


----------



## irnfit

Hurray for Laurie. Another success. I guess it's like with kids. Potty train them, they learn to play with toys, go outside alone, and then they leave.


----------



## Laurief

I took what will probably be my last pics of Colby today. While we were inside (thankfully) Lily started barking at the door, so we decided to all go out and this HUGE tree limb is sitting in the middle of my back yard - so Colby thought it was the best thing to investigate! He LOVES his sticks!


----------



## mintchip

:fear:Glad everyone is OK!
Will Colby be close enough for play dates etc?


----------



## Laurief

I hope so. They live in CT but she seems to think that they are fairly close. I guess they will see how long it takes them to get here Saturday, and then decide if she is willing to come back down with him - although I sure do hope so!!


----------



## marjrc

Yikes!! Thankfully, you weren't out there when it happened! Seems like Colby is in stick heaven though. LOL


----------



## Laurief

Marj - just like little kids, who are happier with the boxes than the gifts - you could just throw a few sticks into his crate & Colby would be set for hours!


----------



## michi715

Great pictures Laurie! I'm sorry we never got the chance to meet him. I can't believe that tree branch, I'm imagining your backyard and that looks HUGE!


----------



## Laurief

Well yesterday was the normal bittersweet day in my house! Colby went home to his new forever home and I was so happy for him and the lovely family that he was going to - but so sad for ME (I am selfish - I know) that I will not have that little bundle for fun and love in my life everyday! He was a fabulous pup that will do so well with his new family! His new sister Lucy is having the normal "adjusting" to a new Hav in the house, but Colby is so laid back, relaxed, and fun loving, that I am sure within time, she will never remember life without him. 

So the Frangione household moves on to being just the 3 L's. 
Maybe we will be able to help another little one after Nationals.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Laurie you are so amazing. What a great start you have given Colby. I Hope we get updates and pictures of him and his new sister.


----------



## firefly

This is so wonderful~ 
I am so glad that Colby found a loving family and that his puppy mills days are over!~
Laurie, you are such a wonderful person!!!


----------



## klomanchiodo

Colby is beautiful! All that soft hair - i bet he is a great snuggler.


----------



## Laurief

I just heard from Colby's new family. AT first they were hesitant about him as their other Hav, Lucy was not liking the idea of another dog :brick: But after the two week period, which I told her would be the magic date, the two of them are best friends. Colby is happy, and playful and they even said they could not believe that I could "give him up". 
He will be neutered on Monday so send some good thoughts his way!! 
Thanks for all your support for when I have a foster here. It is great to share the stories and get the support from all!!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> I just heard from Colby's new family. AT first they were hesitant about him as their other Hav, Lucy was not liking the idea of another dog :brick: But after the two week period, which I told her would be the magic date, the two of them are best friends. *Colby is happy, and playful and they even said they could not believe that I could "give him up".
> He will be neutered on Monday so send some good thoughts his way!!*
> Thanks for all your support for when I have a foster here. It is great to share the stories and get the support from all!!


I know I would want to keep every one!
Laurie you are amazing! :hug:
Good luck on Monday Colby:hug:Get well soon!


----------



## Poornima

Sending tons of good thoughts to Colby! That boy is so cute and adorable. He just melts your heart.


----------



## Laurief

*This is why I do rescue....*

I just received a Merry Christmas email and picture from Colby.
He is so happy in his new house, and with his sister Lucy! I thought I would share a picture of my "big" little boy. I cannot believe how much he has grown. He said that he is hoping for Santa to bring lots of new toys to them.


----------



## krandall

Colby is absolutely adorable, and looks SO happy in his forever home!

Merry Christmas, and wishes for lots of presents, little boy!


----------



## Pipersmom

Love it! Another job well done Laurie.


----------



## Kathie

It must be so heartwarming to see him looking so happy in a wonderful family! That is so nice of them to send you updates of the little cutie!


----------



## Suzi

Congratulations Colby is a handsome guy. Another boy friend for Maddie. Add him to the 2010 Havanese puppy's trend !


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, I don't think I'm as good as you are. I'd have a hundred dogs living in my house if I did rescue. I'm not a good giver upper. Colby looks beautiful and very much relaxed in his furever home. I admire what you do.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Laurie - what a wonderful Christmas gift! - seeing him looking so good and hearing how well he is doing in his new home - how satisfying that must be. That is why, even though I would have loved to have won it, I think the forum raffle quilt found its way into the perfect home!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It us so thoughtful for Colby's family to send you this cute picture. It is also very nice of you to share your joy that he is happy and loved. Thanks for the smiles I have when you show your little rescue babies.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Linda, that is very kind! I received the quilt on Thursday and it is gorgeous. I am hoping to get all the pups together to take a picture of it with today. 
Geri, It is very hard to hand them over, but I just love when I get these nice updates. I also got a text and text picture from Oreo wishing me a Merry Xmas. And I to see my sweet Dugan all the time so I know he is happy, and I am sure extremely spoiled  Maddie is living in Peru but I hear from her Dad once a week. So far the only ones I dont hear from often are Lukey and Lucky - but I know they are doing great! It is a joy!!! and a blessing to be able to do it!


----------

